# betta died



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

well my daughters betta died today, i funny how the thermometer that is on the outside of the tank has a 20 degree temp difference then what the new thermometer i put in the tank was. close to 100 degrees, that sucks


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

monty98 said:


> well my daughters betta died today, i funny how the thermometer that is on the outside of the tank has a 20 degree temp difference then what the new thermometer i put in the tank was. close to 100 degrees, that sucks


how did it die?


----------



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

i dont know, i went and had the water tested and they said the PH was why to high, mabey that and the 95 degree temp. but i dont know thats just a guess. so im going to try and lower the PH, and get the temp to about 77 before i get her more.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

monty98 said:


> i dont know, i went and had the water tested and they said the PH was why to high, mabey that and the 95 degree temp. but i dont know thats just a guess. so im going to try and lower the PH, and get the temp to about 77 before i get her more.


95 degrees?!holy cow,how did that happen?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

monty...go to the garden center and get some "jiffy 7 " peat pellets......put a couple in a piece of pantyhose and tie it off...soak it in warm water and then take it out and let it drain..then put it is the filter on the tank...that will lower the PH and soften the water..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you feel it. 77 should be like room temp. 95 is more like bath water. There is very little oxygen in warmer water and it can be fatal. If you have non-adjustable heater in that tank, throw it out. Heater-stuck-on is a leading equipment related fish killer.


----------



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

well i had one of the thermometers that sit on the outside of the tank, and it wasnt working very well. i got on of the kinds that sit inside the tank now. i will try that jiffy 7. i alos got something called PH down for pet co. im taking another sample to them on monday


----------



## KidVisualx3x (Jul 29, 2011)

Drift wood is suppost to stabilise the pH... But it turns water brown.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

and what is wrong with brown water ? is that not the environment from which they come ??
i never use a chemical to alter the conditions in my tanks,,radical PH swings can happen easily...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

IAL tints the water brown and that stuff is REALLY good for bettas.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

** Tannins **


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Betta's like warmer temps, just not that warm. Try to keep the tank around 75-86degs. they do best in those temps. Aim for the low 80's


----------

